# When do you take down Christmas decorations?



## Ronni (Dec 29, 2019)

I love Christmas, it's my favorite season of the year, and I really get into it, including a lot of decorating.  I think there's a thread here somewhere of some of the decorations.  

But man! When Christmas is over...I'm talking the day after Christmas, I can't WAIT to get all those decorations put away and get the house back to normal.  There's something very wrong if I still have decorations up on New Year's day!  I spent a good portion of the day yesterday taking down all the Christmas stuff, organizing and arranging my Christmas bins, getting the house put back to normal.  It feels lovely to have my house back again, even though I absolutely loved being surrounded by all the Christmas things before Christmas!

What about you?  When do your Christmas decorations come down?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2019)

Ronni said:


> What about you? When do your Christmas decorations come down?


It's down

Quite the job, but had to be done


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2019)

I didn't put any up, so I don't have to take any down.


----------



## toffee (Dec 29, 2019)

sad to see the dec's go ' but we wait after the new year' then one big clean through ''''


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I didn't put any up, so I don't have to take any down.


 Me neither.... couldn't be faffed to get boxes down from the Attic, just to pack em up and put them all back up again, it seems like last Christmas was only a few weeks ago , so we gave the decs a miss this year.. but in answer to the question they usually come down on 12th night


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 29, 2019)

My SO has her son and family coming today for dinner, so all things Christmas must remain up through today.  I'll be taking down the outside lights tomorrow, and the inside tree on Jan 1.  

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2019)

All gone yesterday...


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been known to have them all down by 7 p.m. on Christmas night, especially after a long.....hard.....Christmas season.

Usually they come down on the 26th.

Back in the days when I _really_ went out for Christmas (I had more than a thousand Santas), it took a few days to get everything wrapped in tissue paper and carefully packed away.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 29, 2019)

Normally I start taking them down on the 26th - they start to look like an unmade bed to me.  A chore that needs doing.  

However, because of this year's short TG-Xmas schedule, one of our pizza - cookie parties slopped over past Christmas so the decorations are still up.  That final party is today.  Tomorrow we'll probably start restoring the house to normal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2019)

I wait until after the 12th day of Christmas and usually take them down on the Epiphany January 6th.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 29, 2019)

My decs go up every year and the tree gets lugged from the loft along with thevothers stuff. This year I didnt feel like having any but my Son said *WHAT! MUM! * YOU GOTTA BE JOKING!! He popped in and up he went and down they all came and up the decs all went and my GD dressed the lovely tree. Pleased they went up as usual and 12th night down they will all come and up they will all go back in the loft


----------



## Red Cinders (Dec 29, 2019)

Usually I take them down on New Year's Day, although sometimes it may be a day or two later.   I like to ease out of Christmas and still enjoy plugging in the tree first thing in the morning while waking up with a cup of coffee in hand.  I notice the neighbors are dropping quickly, but there are a couple of us who keep them into the new year.  Without fail, the neighbor across the street takes their outside lights down every Christmas Day.  At first it is a little depressing to see, but I snap out of it when ours start twinkling at nightfall.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 29, 2019)

I keep my tree and decorations up until the first or second weekend of January, they are so pretty I hate to take them down.....


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

We've always left the tree up until the New Year. Like Red Cinders, we enjoying seeing the tree lights.

This year, we didn't put up the tree, and our daughter was disappointed .. she's 36  and we always went way out with decorating. She's married, but didn't have time to decorate their condo due to her regular job and Etsy business. Christmas was always a special time for her growing up.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 29, 2019)

Our tree usually stays up until January 1st at least . This year, since we are renovating our kitchen I’ll probably take it down tomorrow. This has been a sad Christmas for some reason I can’t quite shake.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2019)

When the kids were little I waited until about the end of the first week of January. 
Now I don't put much out except my manger and candles in the window. We also have a very small tree that fits in a box fully decorated that is in our TV room.

 I'll  put these things away the day after New Years. 

This year I took the time to go through everything. Some Christmas items were already donated to the Salvation Army before the holiday. 

These past few years my daughter has taken over the holiday. She decorates to the hilt. I was sitting on the sofa enjoying all her hard work and was thinking to myself,"better you than me kid."


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2019)

Today, Monday. All put away for another year.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2019)

My decorations are rather minimalist but I will not put them away until the end of the Christmas season, which lasts for 12 days. I enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 30, 2019)

Most of mine has been put away, just a few pieces to go!


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

When I was a child, New Year's Day was when the decorations were taken down and put away. Now I only hang an artificial wreath on the front door. I usually take that back in the Saturday after New Year.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 31, 2019)

This weekend  all decorations will come down.


----------



## gennie (Dec 31, 2019)

I no longer decorate but when I did, it came down when I had time to do it but it began to annoy me as soon as Christmas was over.


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

The people across the street from me are still lighting their outdoor decorations.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m taking down my tree right now. It’s a live tree and not a wise choice while trying to renovate a kitchen.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wait until after the 12th day of Christmas and usually take them down on the Epiphany January 6th.



When I was a child in Italy, we didn't have a Santa Claus, we had the Befana.  She came on January 6th and brought little gifts, usually in a stocking.  I remember mine was usually an orange, some nuts, some candy.  Wealthier kids got a doll or some toy.  Befana was an old woman dressed in tattered clothes and shoes, but with a heart of gold.  She came during the night, unseen by children. 

"The *Befana* comes at night In worn-out shoes. For the small, little children she leaves a lot of little chocolates, For the bad little children, she leaves ashes and coal. "


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 31, 2019)

Usually by the day after Christmas, all traces are gone.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 31, 2019)

Day after usually,small place,kind of sick of looking at it by then.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 31, 2019)

Christmas seems to have morphed from a religious festival to a commercial spending spree. The period before Dec 25, known in the church calendar as Advent is now a frenzy of shopping and parties and the very word advent has become synonymous with chocolate. Christmas Day, which is the beginning, not the end, of the Christmas season is now a day for feasting with family and friends and exchanging presents. Immediately after, attention is returned to shopping for bargains.  

In Australia most people are on their Summer holidays and TV is taken over by endless sport - the Sydney to Hobart ocean sailing race and cricket being the first offerings followed closely by the tennis. In the middle of all this activity I have been taking it easy, recovering from hosting the family on Dec 26. I have not been near a shopping centre and we are eating down the contents of the fridge and pantry, not to mention a lot of chocolate and fruit. News of the fires and smoke in the air reminds us that this Christmas season is bringing hard times to many. We are mindful of our own good fortune and our obligation to our neighbour. The post Christmas period will be a time to dig deep into our pockets to assist whole communities to rebuild and recover.

In the meantime, I am drawing comfort and strength from the few decorations in my living room. They are a visible reminder of hope and love that is the core message of Christmas.


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

There will be no trace of a Christmas decoration come this weekend. I usually take it all down the weekend after New Years.


----------

